# Designer Zebra, Tiger & Giraffe Chihuahuas



## koolpets (Jun 8, 2011)

These are my designer chihuahuas... I don't call them pets because they are like family to me. 
The Zebra is Petey (girl)
The giraffe is T-Bone (boy)
the Tiger is Gucci (girl) :coolwink:


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

That's pretty cool!!!


----------



## Ren (Oct 19, 2010)

That is pretty cool, I don't think I would have the patients to make my dogs look like that!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Well that's a new one...lol.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You are very creative and artistic! I enjoyed the pics.  Brody definitely wants to be a cheetah.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

wow, very original and artistic and adorable  . does that wash off easy and how long do u leave it on


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

oh,never seen that here in UK


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

Wow !! It is very funny and cool.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Very Interesting...


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

speechless...


----------



## koolpets (Jun 8, 2011)

*its permanent...*



elaina said:


> wow, very original and artistic and adorable  . does that wash off easy and how long do u leave it on


Hi from California Eleina... It doesn't wash off! I created several "wild animal" hair design over 3 years ago and its a great gig. I only re-touch the paterns once a month, because chihuahuas shed very little, but very quickly. 
If any of you wishes, join us on facebook: Kool Pets | Facebook :hello1:


----------



## koolpets (Jun 8, 2011)

*no many folks would...*



Ren said:


> That is pretty cool, I don't think I would have the patients to make my dogs look like that!


Nobody would in fact. Only the professionals like me can carry on with such tasks. Its like taking a dog to the groomer, sort of speak. :coolwink:


----------



## koolpets (Jun 8, 2011)

*Brody its gorgeous...*



Brodysmom said:


> You are very creative and artistic! I enjoyed the pics.  Brody definitely wants to be a cheetah.


Your dog its trully beautiful, not to mention its super clean teeth.


----------



## mondayschild (Apr 17, 2011)

Very creative! Is it photoshop?


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

ive never seen anything like that before, only once i saw a programme about a woman that draws a horses skeleton on a horse for educational purposes.

it does look realy good though. do they mind having it done?


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Very artistic. Out of curiosity what type of dye is used?


----------



## koolpets (Jun 8, 2011)

...............................


----------



## koolpets (Jun 8, 2011)

*Dogs don't mind...*

Any dog must be trained to obey commands, right? They don't mind having it done. In fact the entire precess makes any dog sleepy and relaxed and wait until you see how much positive attention they get. Perhaps as much as a tv star no kidding. This kind of daily interaction makes the dogs very happy.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I had hoped that it was photoshop. The babies are absolutely precious but I am not a fan of the painting.


----------



## koolpets (Jun 8, 2011)

*you are entitled to your own opinion...*



jesuschick said:


> I had hoped that it was photoshop. The babies are absolutely precious but I am not a fan of the painting.


Actually its not "paint". I'd be crazy to use "paint" on an animal...Just call it hair design.
You are the 1st person in 3 years to say such thing! That means you are a "One in a million" type. *Kudos to you!*


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm not a fan, either. 

Chihuahuas (and other breeds) are amazing in their own right...I find this just as disturbing as watching celebrities prance around with their dogs as if they are arm candy, rather than the dear pets that they are. Or, should be...

Watching the video, I didn't even recognize the breed of the dog, which, in my personal opinion, is 'special' enough, all by itself.

And, it doesn't look like we're going to hear any details about the dye used...With the skin sensitivities many Chis have, I can't imagine taking the risk. 

I guess that's why we have chocolate and vanilla, but I do worry about the dogs that this is being done to.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

removing comment


----------



## koolpets (Jun 8, 2011)

@KimR, and @svdreamer, What ever happened to good diplomacy?
A forum its supposed to be a place for interacting and exchanging tips, ideas and pictures. Save the criticism for another day, after all, anyone can be a critic and showing bitterness & jealosy in your comments without knowledge is not a good sign for those people making them either, and most likely other forum members will agree with me.

Water based dyes made for dogs exclusivelly are no harm, unlike the ammonia/peroxide based hair dyes women use in contrast. >Gentle beauty products for pets do exist... ever heard of Pet Esthé?
Thousands of groomers use them all over the world and even without mentioning the thousands and thousands of "pink and blue" poodles heavily soaked in dyes all over as well.
*Have a 'furrific' day ladies* :coolwink:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

It doesn't wash off?? Well, we're all entitled to our opinions and I'm not a fan either.


----------



## koolpets (Jun 8, 2011)

koolpets said:


> *These are my designer chihuahuas... I don't call them pets because they are like family to me.*
> The Zebra is Petey (girl)
> The giraffe is T-Bone (boy)
> the Tiger is Gucci (girl) :coolwink:
> ...


.............................................................................................


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I appreciate that you went in and edited out your comment that if we cannot appreciate this that we somehow have the imagination of a "can-opener". 

I am going to believe that you are NOT implying that those of us who happen not to enjoy this are somehow dim or have no imagination. A forum is also a place to not be condescending and rude when one has not taken time to learn about the culture of that forum and information about its' members. 

We often disagree with each other here (smooth coat vs. long coat, potty pads or not, male vs. female, raw or kibble) but it is done respectfully. 
I would contend that a forum where everyone agrees on every post would be a pointless and boring forum. 

I was not rude in any way in my post and your comment about my being one in a million because I do not care for the dye/fur treatment seemed not kind. 

If you meant your comments to be playful I have misunderstood your tone, please accept my apology.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

removing comment


----------



## koolpets (Jun 8, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> I appreciate that you went in and edited out your comment that if we cannot appreciate this that we somehow have the imagination of a "can-opener".
> 
> I am going to believe that you are NOT implying that those of us who happen not to enjoy this are somehow dim or have no imagination. A forum is also a place to not be condescending and rude when one has not taken time to learn about the culture of that forum and information about its' members.
> 
> ...


✿✿✿ Not to worry... my comment about _*"more imagination than a can opener"*_ was destined toward the groomers who can only think "pink or Blue" when it comes to dog hair design and only on poodles... and of course I did not come to this forum to criticize anyone's habits with their dogs either. I just came here to share like all of you did ✿✿✿


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Removing my comment so I don't get banned


----------



## koolpets (Jun 8, 2011)

kimr said:


> I'm not a fan, either.
> 
> Chihuahuas (and other breeds) are amazing in their own right...I find this just as disturbing as watching celebrities prance around with their dogs as if they are arm candy, rather than the dear pets that they are. Or, should be...
> 
> ...


★★ *Celebrity dogs?...Disturbing? But, what dog would not appreciate being extra pampered by the fancy food, limosine rides, luxurious pet headquarters and exotic trips all over the world?...that would be wonderful for any pet. I wish I could offer more of that to my own dogs, really! ------ Leona Helmsley left $12 million to her dog...*★★


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

mooberry said:


> Removing my comment so I don't get banned


For what it's worth, it was an excellent comment, mooberry. I completely agreed with you. We are all entitled to our opinions (hopefully!) and you weren't rude in the least in what you said. If anyone should be banned it should be koolpets. He's been very rude and condescending.


----------



## koolpets (Jun 8, 2011)

foggy said:


> For what it's worth, it was an excellent comment, mooberry. I completely agreed with you. We are all entitled to our opinions (hopefully!) and you weren't rude in the least in what you said. If anyone should be banned it should be koolpets. He's been very rude and condescending.


*I was not rude to anyone. However, when you folks invited yourselves to see my pictures and planted some uneducated comments, that left no room for me, but to remind you why Forums such as this one were created in the first place. Or should I just go ahead and try to find something wrong with any of your pictures too and throw it at you? Think about it... 
That's why I said earlier: "Where's the Diplomacy?"* ☀☁☂


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Strictly my opinion here, your dogs are great, we see you put countless hours into their appearance.

But coming onto a general chihuahua forum and making waves was bound to have some flack come toward it.

I don't agree with it either, it's excess and unnecessary. Do I care that you do it? Nope but making waves on your first post probably wasn't the best way to win friends.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## koolpets (Jun 8, 2011)

Amandarose531 said:


> Strictly my opinion here, your dogs are great, we see you put countless hours into their appearance.
> 
> But coming onto a general chihuahua forum and making waves was bound to have some flack come toward it.
> 
> ...


Fair enough... but just remember that uneducated guesses and negative comments are unnecessay as well. Do you have to remind your next door neighbor of "How much you disagree with her house color? or how long she takes to get ready? or why her lamps have purple shades?"... The best approach would be to "come, see and move-on"....right?
Feel free to visit but, please save yourself the "opinion" unless I ask for it


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

koolpets said:


> Fair enough... but just remember that uneducated guesses and negative comments are unnecessay as well. Do you have to remind your next door neighbor of "How much you disagree with her house color? or how long she takes to get ready? or why her lamps have purple shades?"... The best approach would be to "come, see and move-on"....right?


Your the only person I've ever known who will take a clear olive branch and set it on fire. Clearly you are not serious about this and I honestly think you are enjoying making waves here. Obviously you need to be the center of attention whether it is negative attention or not. My advice would be to learn that negative attention is not good attention. I realize that by speaking to you i'm giving you the attention you crave...

Welcome to the forum


----------



## koolpets (Jun 8, 2011)

mooberry said:


> Your the only person I've ever known who will take a clear olive branch and set it on fire. Clearly you are not serious about this and I honestly think you are enjoying making waves here. Obviously you need to be the center of attention weather it is negative attention or not. My advice would be to learn that negative attention is not good attention. I realize that by speaking to you i'm giving you the attention you crave...
> 
> Welcome to the forum


@mooberry... why do you continue? if you don't like it, please refrain from visiting me. Thank you


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

koolpets said:


> @mooberry... why do you continue? if you don't like it, please refrain from visiting me. Thank you


I do believe that you are the visitor here


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

We have seen your photos, so I think it's time to close the thread.


----------

